# Mk4 gti not getting power to fuel pump



## Mparkin42 (Dec 19, 2016)

So im troubleshooting a no start problem on my car. There is no power to the fuel pump. Ive checked the fuse and relay and the pump itself and they are all good. Would my door lock micro switch cause the fuel pump to not get power? Even with the key on?


----------



## SiverTTQuattro (Oct 15, 2007)

Mparkin42 said:


> So im troubleshooting a no start problem on my car. There is no power to the fuel pump. Ive checked the fuse and relay and the pump itself and they are all good. Would my door lock micro switch cause the fuel pump to not get power? Even with the key on?


Do you hear the fuel pump priming when you open the door or turn the key? How did you test the fuel pump? I'm guessing you put voltage to it to see if the pump worked. You checked the voltage at the fuel pump with a multimeter? 

If your doorlock switch isn't working properly and your car thinks that your car is locked and the door is closed. And u try to start the car the immobilizer can stop the car from starting. This used to happen to me when I had a bad door sensor switch. Good luck

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Bad microswitch in the door will only affect the priming when you open the door when cold. The car will still prime the pump when you turn the key. I had a bad switch and had no trouble starting the car. 

How did you check everything?


----------



## erichvw (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm assuming your starter is still enabled and able to turn over the engine? The pump circuit also may be wired though an oil pressure switch and/or an inertia safety switch that kills the pump in case of an accident. Maybe one of those has a problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mobiledui (Jun 17, 2019)

Having the same problem. Had my cousin come over to take a look at it and it started right up. Ran it for a while, it ran great. Turned it off and restarted it a couple of times throughout the day. Had a guy come over to take a look at it to sell it and it wouldn't start again. Started checking and I'm not getting any power to my fuel pump only three grounds


----------



## nhvalentine (May 1, 2006)

I had almost this identical problem with my 04 awp gti a few years ago. Do you have the ECU modded? My problem was with my ECU. I sent it back under warranty and they reflashed it for free. When you get in the car and turn the key forward to aux (not start) does the check engine light and airbag light come on? if it DOESNT then its not sending power to the fuel pump at all. (just something easy to check) I even had bought a new fuel pump and it still didnt work. It had to be reflashed.


----------



## Will000 (Jun 10, 2021)

SiverTTQuattro said:


> Do you hear the fuel pump priming when you open the door or turn the key? How did you test the fuel pump? I'm guessing you put voltage to it to see if the pump worked. You checked the voltage at the fuel pump with a multimeter?
> 
> If your doorlock switch isn't working properly and your car thinks that your car is locked and the door is closed. And u try to start the car the immobilizer can stop the car from starting. This used to happen to me when I had a bad door sensor switch. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I've had the same issue, checked the fuse with multimeter and got 12 volts. Checking the connection at the fuel pump I only had 2 volts. I checked the motor for continuity and there is, now I'm kind of stumped. Wondering if the door switch is the issue?


----------

